# Butterfly's workout journal



## butterfly (May 30, 2003)

This is my journal for posting and tracking my workouts.

My first w/o will be Sunday.

Let the games begin


----------



## katie64 (May 30, 2003)

Good Luck sweetie, I start Thursday, OK.............


----------



## butterfly (Jun 1, 2003)

*PHASE 1, WEEK 1*

_wt x reps_

1 1/4 lying leg curl
60x8
60x8
70x8
70x8

Back Squat
65x25
85x25
65x25
65x25

Good Mornings
20x50
20x50

Damn gym closed and I didn't have time for the Seated Calf Raises   at least I got the leg stuff all in... felt like I was going to puke  ahhh... what a great feeling


----------



## butterfly (Jun 8, 2003)

Well, I woke up this morning with the absolute worse headache which lasted most of the day 

I'm planning on doing legs Monday.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 9, 2003)

*PHASE 1, WEEK 2*

_wt x reps_

1 1/4 lying leg curl
70x8
70x8
70x7
70x7

Back Squat
65x25
65x25
65x25
75x25

Good Mornings
45x35
45x35
45x30

Seated Calf Raises
45x15
45x15 toes in
45x15 toes out
45x15
45x15
45x15


Felt like puking again but overall it was a great workout!!!


----------



## spire (Jun 10, 2003)

Butterfly, isn't the idea of the backsquats to keep the weight constant throughout. I notice yours fluctuating....


----------



## butterfly (Jun 10, 2003)

Thanks for pointing that out... the 85 on the 2nd set was a typo 

I could squat twice that easy but the reps kill me


----------



## butterfly (Jun 16, 2003)

*PHASE 1, WEEK 3*

_wt x reps_

1 1/4 lying leg curl
70x8
70x8
70x6
70x8

Back Squat
65x25
85x20
85x15
85x15
85x15
85x10

Good Mornings
45x25
45x25
45x25
45x25

Seated Calf Raises
55x15
55x15 toes in
55x15 toes out
55x15
55x15
55x15


This was probably one of my worse workouts in a long time.  My reflux was acting up and my stomach was in knots the entire time


----------



## butterfly (Jun 23, 2003)

*PHASE 1, WEEK 4*

_wt x reps_

1 1/4 lying leg curl
70x6
70x8
70x7
70x8

Back Squat
75x25
75x25
75x25
75x25

Good Mornings
55x25
55x25
55x25
55x25

Seated Calf Raises
55x15
55x15 toes in
55x15 toes out
55x17
55x15
55x20

Great workout!!!


----------

